# Mothers day vs MIL drama? help and advice please!



## Pinkdaisy91 (Apr 16, 2013)

*I won't go into much detail and will keep this as short as possible. 
My MIL and I have never really seen eye to eye, nor have the rest of my husbands immediate family and I. I always felt unaccepted with them and a lot has happened between us.
I guess the reason for my post is, I wonder since Mother's day is this weekend would it be a good idea for us to send a card in the mail wishing her a special day and that I Love her? 
Regardless of our troubles with one another I realize she will always be the mother of my Husband.
Is this necessarily a good idea?*


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would still send her a mother's day card. I don't think it's necessary to put that you "love her" or other choice words, but to at least acknowledge the day for her is important, as she is the mother of your husband. If you don't send a card, then you are only causing more problems in your already problem filled relationship with your MIL.


----------



## AFwifey (Apr 26, 2013)

No need to do anything more than send her a nice card. Shows you care even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It would be better if you encouraged your H to send his mother a card from both of you. 

It's sad that you and your inlaws don't get along, but if I were you I'd try to avoid a rift between your H and his family.


----------



## Books (Feb 15, 2013)

I would leave it to your husband to send his mother a card and sign it from you both.


----------

